# Ratty cages:)



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I wanted to see some photos of anyone's cages so I have an idea of decorating. See I'm having trouble thinking of toys and stuff also I just love to look at cages and yeah. Call me crazy I don't mind


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine is pretty boring atm, I'm waiting for my ferret kingdom to arrive. I haven't got much room for many toys right now. Can't wait too see all the photos and hopefully get ideas too  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

SIN_sarah said:


> Mine is pretty boring atm, I'm waiting for my ferret kingdom to arrive. I haven't got much room for many toys right now. Can't wait too see all the photos and hopefully get ideas too  Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


That looks so cool. What kind of cage is it? I see you are Australian. I've heard the ferret kingdom is kind of like the Australian version of the ferret nation. Thanks for sharing your pic.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

This is the current incarnation of their cage. Looking to get a bigger one at some point, but time, money, and space are all an issue at the moment.

On a side note, I'm noticing a lot of people on here don't seem to use much (if any) litter/shavings - is this recommended?


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks  I think it's just know as a 'rat cage' in most shops, but I see them everywhere. I've had I for about 7 years now so I think it's time for an upgrade lol. Yeah from what I can tell they are almost the same cage. I was looking at getting a critter nation shipped over but it was gonna be like $1200 which is crazy, just sucks that we can't buy them in pet shops here.


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

alexn said:


> On a side note, I'm noticing a lot of people on here don't seem to use much (if any) litter/shavings - is this recommended?


I have trained(or mostly trained) them to go in their litter box so I only put it in there. Everywhere else is covered in fleece. I don't think their is a right or wrong when it comes to it its more of a personal choice as I find it easier to just empty their litter box every few days and it seems to be less messy.

Also love that rope/bridge thing in you cage


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Personally I would always have a decent amount of litter. Digging and foraging is an important ratty behaviour and I scatter there food in there substrate, they then dig and hunt for it. Keeps them mentally and physically active for a good part of the day. 

I tend to favour toys and such that trigger natural ratty behaviours. Typically I aim to have lots of climbing oppertunitys as it helps keep the lads slim and fit (a real challenge with bucks). There's normally a wheel for running in, some ropes and branches for climbing. A few hammocks for lounging and some plants pots, tubes or tubs for alternative sleeping and stashing places. Then there's a couple litter trays, these add foraging spaces, but also keep them keen on not weeing in there hammocks, they have mostly toilet trained themselves. I them have a few bits and bobs for hiding food in or acting as puzzels for them to work out.

Here's a typical layout or two, my cage is a savic royal suite, very similar to a ferret or critter nation, or an explorer. I take the middle out though to give them more useable space.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

SIN_sarah said:


> Thanks  I think it's just know as a 'rat cage' in most shops, but I see them everywhere. I've had I for about 7 years now so I think it's time for an upgrade lol. Yeah from what I can tell they are almost the same cage. I was looking at getting a critter nation shipped over but it was gonna be like $1200 which is crazy, just sucks that we can't buy them in pet shops here.


 There's a website called petstreetmall.com they ship internationally and their critter nation is on sale for $135. But you have to email them for an international quote.


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Just got my cage today. Set it up and decorated it a little. I still have a lot more to add, including a litter pan and some toys. I have some store bought hammocks and a couple of home-made contraptions.
Once I am ready, I will start looking for a pair of young bucks to live in the new space.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Run Computers said:


> Just got my cage today. Set it up and decorated it a little. I still have a lot more to add, including a litter pan and some toys. I have some store bought hammocks and a couple of home-made contraptions.Once I am ready, I will start looking for a pair of young bucks to live in the new space.


Is that a critter nation? It looks really good. @isamurat I like the idea but I use fleece since one of my rats gets bad myco flares and the vet recommended I use it since its not as dusty. And you don't have to go through the freeze the bedding. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you. Yes it's a critter nation.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool, I wish I had a critter nation. I'm still saving up though. I need $200 for the cage and about $200 for shipping to aus. Grrrrr........ It gets on my nerves how Australia lacks the education of rats and how I need to order things from the US,Canada and wierdly mexico(no offense to Mexicans they're awesome) but yeah also please post another picture once you have your boys and have fully decorated.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> @isamurat I like the idea but I use fleece since one of my rats gets bad myco flares and the vet recommended I use it since its not as dusty. And you don't have to go through the freeze the bedding. Thanks for the replies


The thing with fleece is it doesn’t absorb away the urine so much, instead it gets whiffy quick. Amonia from dried urine is as bad for the lungs as dust, in fact in some cases worse.

Saying that I wouldn’t recommend using anything particularly dusty either, I’m not sure of the situation in the US or elsewhere but we seem pretty lucky in the UK to have plenty of options that are very low dust and still a good substrate. Shredded card (low dust, medium absorption, low mess) is one of the better ones as is Hemp (low dust, high absorption, high mess), there’s even heat treated dust extracted shavings (pine as opposed to cedar, not nearly as bad but still contains some phenols even after heat treating) that are pretty good, though I would avoid them with respy rats. I do wonder why shredded or chopped card isn’t popular or possibly available in the US. Here in the UK it’s the most popular bedding/substrate for rats (where people are involved in the online community as it’s not available in pet shops), it’s sold as horse bedding and you buy it in large bales, but it’s very reasonably priced and makes a brilliant substrate.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey I google pictures of rat cages all the time and get to work with things I have around the house. Luckily, my rats don't know the difference between Coach and Made by Mom. LOL I actually had an allergic issue to fleece and fabrics. Someone on here suggested Yesterdays News and we've all been sneeze free ever since! Hope everything works out for you and your babies


----------



## laurali (May 20, 2012)

Here are some of my layouts.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

jd882 said:


> Hey I google pictures of rat cages all the time and get to work with things I have around the house. Luckily, my rats don't know the difference between Coach and Made by Mom. LOL I actually had an allergic issue to fleece and fabrics. Someone on here suggested Yesterdays News and we've all been sneeze free ever since! Hope everything works out for you and your babies


Thanks


laurali said:


> Here are some of my layouts.
> View attachment 9508
> View attachment 9509
> View attachment 9510
> ...


Wow they look awesome


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Isamurat said:


> The thing with fleece is it doesn’t absorb away the urine so much, instead it gets whiffy quick. Amonia from dried urine is as bad for the lungs as dust, in fact in some cases worse.Saying that I wouldn’t recommend using anything particularly dusty either, I’m not sure of the situation in the US or elsewhere but we seem pretty lucky in the UK to have plenty of options that are very low dust and still a good substrate. Shredded card (low dust, medium absorption, low mess) is one of the better ones as is Hemp (low dust, high absorption, high mess), there’s even heat treated dust extracted shavings (pine as opposed to cedar, not nearly as bad but still contains some phenols even after heat treating) that are pretty good, though I would avoid them with respy rats. I do wonder why shredded or chopped card isn’t popular or possibly available in the US. Here in the UK it’s the most popular bedding/substrate for rats (where people are involved in the online community as it’s not available in pet shops), it’s sold as horse bedding and you buy it in large bales, but it’s very reasonably priced and makes a brilliant substrate.


Thanks I wil probably switch but thanks for al the infornmation


----------



## laurali (May 20, 2012)

alexn said:


> On a side note, I'm noticing a lot of people on here don't seem to use much (if any) litter/shavings - is this recommended?


Hi Alexn shavings and sawdust can cause or aggrivate resp problems. Most of the rat people I know now use the small cardboard pieces. I use Bedxcell and get it from a horse supply shop locally. For litter trays I use biocatolet.
Laura XX


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

laurali said:


> Hi Alexn shavings and sawdust can cause or aggrivate resp problems. Most of the rat people I know now use the small cardboard pieces. I use Bedxcell and get it from a horse supply shop locally. For litter trays I use biocatolet.
> Laura XX


Yeah, I know about not using shavings, and we've thrown out bags of paper-based litter after putting a handful into the cage after cleaning as they were far too dusty. We use Catolet as a full lining, but I keep hearing good things about Bedxcell/other horse stuff. The only issue is that we'd have no space to keep a full pack of it.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

alexn said:


> Yeah, I know about not using shavings, and we've thrown out bags of paper-based litter after putting a handful into the cage after cleaning as they were far too dusty. We use Catolet as a full lining, but I keep hearing good things about Bedxcell/other horse stuff. The only issue is that we'd have no space to keep a full pack of it.


Have a look here, you can get smaller amounts of most things, and paperlit is cheaper but comparible to biocatolet. Postage isn't bad if you get your food from them as well. I get greenmile and paperlit from here, though I have a shed so get the full bale.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh thanks - I'll have a look through  Would you say it's better to switch from Biocatolet to something like paperlit? I've found the former to be pretty much dust free, but I have heard the odd sneeze on occasion.


----------



## laurali (May 20, 2012)

alexn said:


> Oh thanks - I'll have a look through  Would you say it's better to switch from Biocatolet to something like paperlit? I've found the former to be pretty much dust free, but I have heard the odd sneeze on occasion.


Alexn,I think it's more about cost than a problem with using it. I use the Biocatolet for my litter trays but wouldn't use it for the whole base as a 25l bag is £10 but the bedxcel bale is about 2 or 3 X the amount for £7.10. Laura XXX


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

alexn said:


> Oh thanks - I'll have a look through  Would you say it's better to switch from Biocatolet to something like paperlit? I've found the former to be pretty much dust free, but I have heard the odd sneeze on occasion.


Paperlit seems just as good as biocatolet from my experience, personally i don't like it as the only substrate (bit hard, not so fun for the rats to dig), i'd try a small amount of greenmile and see if you like it, it's really low dust and most people have no issues with it, finacard is a bit hit and miss but softer. Its worth trying different beddings and theres normally one or two that really suit your rats

I think i've tried most of them lol, i'm on rapport right now (rape straw) and it smells funny, abck to the greenmila i think


----------

